# bait/surf rod Batson 9' 1-3oz 2pc



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

So, I was thinking I needed a lighter rod for catching things like whiting in the surf, instead of the heavier surf rods i have. So, of course i build a custom rod. Started simple, then i went all out. This is a bait rod. man, i am out of control w/ the rod building!! Fuji KR concept spin guides, and the EVA camo grips are from FTU. It is pretty light. Jim J


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Really nice. Colors look good together


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

OMG! That is truly awesome. Stay "Out of Control".


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Those are some crazy threads man. Wish I had that kind of patience.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Beautiful work. The color combo on the wraps is outstanding! That's one nice rod!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice one!

I have a Rainshadow 10-6 wrapped just for that purpose! I have caught plenty of slot reds with it too as well a few kings and jacks from the jetties!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice build!! But don't you mean RainShadow Surf Blank??


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome threadwork!!!!!!!!


----------

